

CIA rendition jet was waiting in Europe to snatch Snowden - reirob
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/13/cia_rendition_jet_was_waiting_in_europe_to_snatch_snowden/

======
cnvogel
This has already been posted to a forum, as a sidenote, when people were still
expecting Edward Snowden to fly to Cuba, a year ago!

[http://www.radarspotters.eu/forum/index.php?topic=7660.0](http://www.radarspotters.eu/forum/index.php?topic=7660.0)
"Re: Snowden's SVO - HAV flight // « Reply #2 on: June 25, 2013, 05:45:57 AM
»" // by Brian

Here's the flightaware page where the screenshot posted on "the register" was
taken from.

[http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N977GA/history/20130624/2...](http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N977GA/history/20130624/2200Z/KHEF/EKCH)

<rant>Why these "journalists" never link to the original sources, I have no
idea. Probably they still need to learn about this new "Internet".</rant>

~~~
dragonwriter
> Why these "journalists" never link to the original sources, I have no idea.
> Probably they still need to learn about this new "Internet".

If the linked to original sources, people would learn to bypass them and not
be dependent on their shoddy "journalism", which would reduce the influence of
the "journalists" in shaping opinion (or, as quite often the more important
consideration, the ability of the "journalistic" companies to hold eyeballs
long enough to serve them lots of ads.)

------
dingaling
Also interesting on that date were the frolics of JINGO 90, one of only two
inflight-refuelling-capable C-32Bs ( heavily-modified 757 ). Apparently
operated by the 'National Emergency Response Team' who specialize in short-
notice operations.

It came in eastbound into Germany, then took-off again and studiously avoided
Swiss airspace en route to Aviano in Italy.

Later than day it returned home westwards by the same route. We had been
waiting for a _Snowden Snatch_ to reach the news but nothing came....

~~~
Zigurd
I think you mean the "Foreign Emergency Response Team" which is nominally the
State Department but probably something else.

------
Roboprog
Ha ha - the movements of the _government 's_ vehicle are being tracked. How
does it feel?

~~~
seacious
Governments always expect to be tracked, the only surprising thing is when
voters see the results and pay attention.

